# wordreference toolbar



## mfaerna

Hi,

The Wordreference toolbar got uninstalled on its own and now I can't install it again. Does anybody now what might be wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Please tell us more about your OS and the error message you get.


----------



## mfaerna

My OS is Windows Me. There're no error messages of any kind. It's just I re-install the toolbar and then I open the IE and it doesn´t display the WR Toolbar. I have no problems with the Google toolbar, however.


----------



## mkellogg

On some computers, the toolbar will not appear for unknown reasons.  One possibility is that an anti-virus/anti-spyware type program has disabled it, mistakenly thinking it is spyware.


----------



## mfaerna

I'm afraid it's not the firewall, I've checked it. What I can't understand is why the toolbar's been working for over two years and now, suddenly, it disappears. Computers are so capricious...

Happy New Year!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mfaerna, your "suddenly, it disappears" seems to confirm Mike's assumption: could it be just after an update of your anti-virus/anti-spyware? (not your firewall)


----------



## mfaerna

No, as I said I've already checked that. Nevermind, just one those (cyber)things. 

Thank you all!


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> mfaerna, your "suddenly, it disappears" seems to confirm Mike's assumption: could it be just after an update of your anti-virus/anti-spyware? (not your firewall)


Yes, this happened to me too (the WR toolbar disappearing), and I had assumed it had something to do with an anti-virus or firewall update. I was able to re-install it without any problem though.


----------

